# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή balcanica 2017

## stefos

https://youtu.be/hJ2j7ay7MvM

Είπα να ξεκίνησω και εγώ θέμα με την φετινή αναπαραγωγή μου στις καρδερίνες.
Τα πουλιά τα ενωσα μαρτιο .
Δύο ζευγάρια, ένα ζευγάρι με ενήλικα πουλιά τεσσάρων χρόνων και ένα ζευγάρι όπου το θηλυκό είναι δύο χρονών και το αρσενικό μόλις ενός έτους, περσινή γέννα.
Εχτες τα πουλιά τους αλλαξα θέση, 2 μέτρα πιο εκεί σε μέρος όπου το βρίσκουνε οι πρώτες πρωινές ακτίνες του ήλιου και μέχρι τις 9 περίπου.
Καλώς κακώς το έκανα και ότι προκύψει.............

Όπως έχω γράψει ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι, ούτε κλωστή στην φωλιά ακόμη.
Διατροφή πιστεύω ότι κάνω σε γενικές γραμμές καλή (έμαθαν να τρώνε και φρέσκο αυγό χαχχααχαχα).


<<Παρακαλώ την διαχείριση να βάλει στο παρόν ποστ τις φωτό απο τα ζευγάρια που είχα ανεβάσει>>

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα βάλω καινούριο φωτορεπορτάζ.........

----------


## ndlns

Καλή επιτυχία να έχεις Στέφανε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλη επιτυχια στεφανε οτι καλυτερο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή επιτυχία Στέφανε,δεν πιστεύω οτι έκανες και έγκλημα που τα μετακίνησες αλλα ούτε ήταν και εντελώς σωστό,τι σε έκανε να θες να τα μετακινήσεις ωστε να τα χτυπούν οι ακτίνες?

Καλή αρχή σύντομα όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους !  :Big Grin:

----------


## MacGyver

Καλή επιτυχία στα ζευγαράκια σου. Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες και ας είναι άδειες οι φωλιές...

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη αρχή, και θα συμφωνήσω....θελουμε φωτό.

----------


## stefos

> .............ούτε ήταν και εντελώς σωστό,τι σε έκανε να θες να τα μετακινήσεις ωστε να τα χτυπούν οι ακτίνες?
> 
> Καλή αρχή σύντομα όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους !


Πιστεύω και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ο ήλιος βοηθάει πολύ στο πυρωμα της καρδερινας

----------


## wild15

Καλή επιτυχία! ! !

----------


## nikolaslo

Ελπιζω Στεφανε να παρουν μπροστα και τα δικα και τα δικα μου και ολων μας και να πανε και καλα μπας και δουμε πως ειναι και αυτη η χαρα!!!

----------


## jk21

Συντομα να πανε ολα καλυτερα !!


Σε ποιο θεμα τις εχεις ανεβασει Στεφανε;

----------


## kostaskirki

Σου εύχομαι μια συνέχεια που θα έχει φωλιές και μικρά!

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη είναι στα παρακάτω.......

Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας...................σελ 179  #1781βιντεο  και #1786 φωτό

----------


## kostas karderines

Γεια σου ρε στεφο γαρδελα!!!!!με το καλό.....

----------


## jk21

προστεθηκαν στο αρχικο ποστ , φωτο και βιντεο ! 

Καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## stefos

Το τίποτα συνεχίζεται..................

Τα πουλιά παρότι μετακινήθηκαν σε μέρος με φουλ ήλιο τελικά δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη κάτι!
Φουλ πρωινό ήλιο από 8 έως 11:30 περίπου ......

Απο διατροφή, τα πάντα όλα που λέει και ο αλεφας χαχχααχαχα!!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Στεφανε για μαυρισμα τα εβγαλες, σε λιγο καιρο τετοιες ωρες τα πουλια θα σκασουν απο την ζεστη.

----------


## stefos

> Στεφανε για μαυρισμα τα εβγαλες, σε λιγο καιρο τετοιες ωρες τα πουλια θα σκασουν απο την ζεστη.


Τα έχω το νου μου, αν δω ανεβασμενες θερμοκρασίες θα το ρεγουλαρω με κάποιου είδους κάλυψη.

Πάντως οι στις πρωινές ώρες ο ήλιος δεν είναι τόσο δυνατός........
Προς το παρόν βέβαια........

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε ηλιο καλα ειναι να εχουν αμεσο μονο μεχρι 11 γιατι αργοτερα θα εχουν θεμα . Βρες μια σωστη θεση . Χρειαζεται σχεδον ολη τη μερα ο ηλιος (λειτουργει θετικα στην ψυχολογια τους ) αλλα υπο σκια (εμμεσος ) απο το μεσημερι και μετα



Βλεπεις ηρεμια ή κυνηγιουνται ;αν το δευτερο , τοτε εισαι σε καλο δρομο

----------


## stefos

> Βλεπεις ηρεμια ή κυνηγιουνται ;αν το δευτερο , τοτε εισαι σε καλο δρομο



Βλέπω οοοολα εκείνα πού με οδηγούν στον δρόμο του να βατεματος !
Μιλάω για το ζευγάρι τα ενήλικα, για τα μικρά δεν έχω την ίδια άποψη.
Εκεί που λέω κάθε μέρα οκ κοντά είμαστε.......... τίποτα, απλά περνούν οι μέρες.

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω αν είναι να γίνει βλέπω να φεύγει κι ο μαης

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε αν βλεπεις τετοιες κινησεις μην ανησυχεις . Τα πουλια εχουν τους βιορυθμους τους και ο καιρος εχει χασει τελειως το ρυθμο του .Σε αυτα πιστευω συντομα θα δεις φωλιες .Ακομα και μια γεννα να προλαβουν να κανουν ,αν πανε ολα καλα , θα εχεις πουλακια .Συχνα πουλια ξεκινανε νωρις και δεν πανε καλα μετα

----------


## stefos

Εδω και δυο μερες εχω αναθαρησει λιγο!!

Κελαιδιματα στα θηλυκα (άπο τα αρσενικα), ανταποκριση απο τα θηλυκα με κοντινα ψαλιδισματα , νευρικοτητα , κοφτα πεταγματα <<στρογγυλα>>  περισσοτερο στα θηλυκα! και τελος παιξιμο νηματος στο στομα και βολτες κοντα στην φωλια.

Είδωμεν.................................

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό να δεις και φωλιτσες! 
Μπορείς πάντως να βάλεις και να δοκιμάσεις και μια φωλιά κλειστού τύπου! Γνώμη μου να το δοκιμάσεις!

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο στεφανε

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Στέφανε εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά! Περιμένουμε νέα τους!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει... Με το καλό Στέφανε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Μπηκε μεσα σε φωλια ο αρσενικος και τιτιβιζε χαμηλοφωνα στην θηλυκια !!!!!
Τι σημαινει αυτο ? πως το ερμηνευεται????

Κατα τα αλλα .....................nothing!!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Μια χαρα παει σημαινει οτι αρσενικος διαλκεξε φωλια Στεφο.καλα παει το πραγμα.κατι εμαθα και εγω φετος τελικα 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Χαθηκες Στεφανε.

----------


## stefos

Μετα απο ενα μηνα και ++++++ επανερχομαι με ευχαριστα νεα και φωτογραφικο υλικο

5-7-17  γεννηθηκαν 3καρδερινακια στα 5 αυγα



το κυκλωμενο με μαρκαδορο απεβιωσε απο μαυρη τελεια . Ο κωστας (καρδερινες)με προειδοπειησε για tulan αλλα εγω δεν ακουσα .......




7-7-17 τα εναπομειναντα δυο πλεον μεγαλωνουν ........



10-7-17 συνεχιζουμε , 11 ημερων πλεον



12-7-17  μεγαλωνουμε


15-7-17 βγηκαμε για βολτες







18-7-17 με την θετη μαμα




εξευρενηση..........






θα ηθελα να πω δυο λογια ...............

θελω να ευχαριστησω πολυ τον κωστα (καρδερινες) για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του !!!
Θελω επισης να του πω οτι τον ευχαριστω πολυ για την κατανοηση που εδειχνε καθολη την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης για τα πολλα τηλεφωνηματα και την καθημερινη
ζαλουρα που του δημιουργησα!!!

Ο κωστας με παροτρυνε να χρησιμοποιησω καναρινουλες για να σιγουρεψω το αποτελεσμα και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο συστημα δουλεψε και εβγαλα πουλακια.
Δυστηχως δεν τον ακουσα στο να εχω αγορασει tylan για να προλαβω την μαυρη τελεια στο ενα καρδερινακι που <<εμεινε>> πισω σε σχεση με τα αλλα δύο, αν και απο 
οτι συζητησαμε δεν ειναι παντα σιγουρο οτι η χρηση tylan θα σωσει το πουλακι.





ΥΓ Νο1.  συγχωρεστε μου την μεγαλη καθυστερηση για ενημερωση της αναπαραγωγης μου αλλα εχω  <<προληπτικες ιδεοληψιες>> , ισως επειδη ηταν η 
πρωτη μου σωστη και οργανωμενη αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας μιας και περσι γιναν ολα βιαστικα αφου δεν ειχα σκοπο να ζευγαρωσω. 

ΥΓ Νο2.   Ευχαριστω το φορουμ συνολικα για την πληροφοριση πανω στην καρδερινα !!

----------


## johnrider

Να τα χαιρεσαι 


το μαδημα στο κεφαλι απο τα μικρα απο που προηλθε?

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο ρε Στεφο μου δινεις ελπιδες για του χρονου!!!! Που ευχομαι και για σενα του χρονου ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## johnrider

καπως ετσι ειναι και εγω την πρωτη φορα ειχα χε... απο την χαρα μου.

----------


## stefos

> Να τα χαιρεσαι 
> 
> 
> το μαδημα στο κεφαλι απο τα μικρα απο που προηλθε?



μου τα εχει μαδησει η καναρα παρολο που της εχω μπολικο νημα

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Στέφανε, να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## sotos2908

Μπράβο Στέφανε να τα χαίρεσαι φιλε μου!!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Ζηλεύω πολύ γτ θέλω κ εγω παρα πολύ να ασχοληθώ με καρδερινες!!!! Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι με πολλές συγκινήσεις!!!!!!

----------


## stefos

> Μπράβο Στέφανε, να σου ζήσουν.



Αυτο προσδοκω, να ζησουν..........

Μετα την απωλεια που ειχα ,αν δεν απογαλακτηστουν δεν θα ησυχασω.

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Στέφανε, τα κατάφερες τελικά. Να τα χαίρεσαι, φτου, φτου σκόρδα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Να σου ζήσουν Στέφανε. Και στα δικά μας (του χρόνου)...

----------


## Γιούρκας

Nα σου ζήσουν Στέφανε

----------


## kostas salonika

Να σου ζήσουν Στέφανε..του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησουν.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas Angelo

πολλά μπράβο...Κουκλιά είναι..

----------

